# Duvidas na atualização do gentoo

## RanTao

Sou usuário Gentoo a pouco tempo, e me ocorreu que eu nunca atualizei meu sistema, então fui pesquisar sobre como fazer isso.

Achei como fazer mas estou com umas duvidas sobre as Flags USE, eu devo deixar todas as Flags de quando eu instalei meu sistema, ou o emerge  sabe quais deve usar?

pois conforme fui instalando novos programas, fui mudando as Flags USE do arquivo /etc/make.conf, então não estão mais como antes.

----------

## njsg

As USE flags devem estar como for mais útil, foram feitas exactamente para poderem ser mudadas.

A não ser que precises de uma funcionalidade que está desactivada por não ter (ou ter) uma USE flag activa, deixa estar como está e não te preocupes muito com isso.

Atenção que, se a ideia é alterar flags para pacotes específicos, devias meter essas alterações no /etc/portage/packages.use, com a sintaxe

```
categoria/pacote use-flag-1 use-flag-2 ... use-flag-n
```

Pois assim não estás a alterar a flag para todos os pacotes (há casos onde isso é útil, outros nem tanto).

----------

